# Course of Sales



## Nero64 (9 May 2009)

How can you tell who is buying and who is selling looking at the Course of Sales screen. 

4:15:44 PM	2.338	950600	$2,222,502.8	XTOS
2:08:43 PM	2.422	492041	$1,191,723.3	XTOS
2:08:43 PM	2.422	492041	$1,191,723.3	XTOS

For instance In above you have a double transaction at 2:08pm. Since this is double does this show the seller first and then the buyer. 

But if you look at the 4:15pm transaction how do we know if this is a buyer or seller?


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 May 2009)

In a transaction there is a buyer and seller. What you mean is which one initiated the transaction. 

Usually, if the price for a transaction is higher than previous price is because a buyer has accepted the sellers price. *The buyer initiated*.

If the price for a transaction is lower than previous price is because a seller has accepted the buyers price. *The seller initiated*.

Don`t know how to tell the difference if the price is the same when checking the daily course of sales.


----------



## Largesse (9 May 2009)

i may be wrong, but those trades you have there look like options settlements?


----------



## Boggo (18 June 2009)

Some interesting (automated I presume) action on TLS in the last 10 mins.

Continual buying at $3.31 for same size lots.

(I see it as a short below 3.35)


----------



## beamstas (18 June 2009)

Nero, for everyone buying a share there is a share being sold.
So they are not "buys" or "sells", they are "trades"

Brad


----------



## Timmy (18 June 2009)

Largesse said:


> i may be wrong, but those trades you have there look like options settlements?




Check out this thread, What is a Cross Trade (XT)? for a description of what those codes mean after a transaction report in the Course of Sales.


----------

